# Database Discussions > IBM DB2 >  DB2 performance issue

## malay_biswal

Is there anything similar to AWR/statspack report in DB2? 
If no, how will i troubleshoot performance issues i DB2?

Let me make it clear, i'm Oracle guy, putting my hands on DB2 first time. We've  performance issues (High Response time of all transactions during High Work load). Need to figure out how to troubleshoot isuues.

----------


## dbinst8

What OPerating system and version are you on ?
Try db2top free tool to obtain all the statistics and workload bottlenecks on the database

----------

